# Good news about suspended connections!



## Tumbleweed (Jan 15, 2014)

> *AGR redemption travel connecting from the Empire Builder*
> 
> As you may be aware, some previously guaranteed connections from the Empire Builder were suspended/removed by Amtrak this week due to excessive delays. We have decided to allow an overnight(s) at the customer's expense, as part of the same redemption, at PDX or CHI to catch the next run of these trains that were previously guaranteed connections from the Builder. This exception would remain in effect until/unless the guaranteed connections are restored or modified. The contact center leadership is aware of the decision and should be allowing this exception as of yesterday. If the individual agent is unaware of the exception, please ask him/her to consult with a lead agent or supervisor who would have the information available.
> 
> ...


----------



## guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2014)

This make a lot of sense. It should have been allowed anyway, but it's nice to have an official ruling on it!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 15, 2014)

Good call especially since the overnight is on the passenger dime and Amtrak isn't having to lay out any additional expenses on this.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent news!


----------



## winterskigirl (Jan 31, 2014)

That's nice but I never have understood the no overnight rule in the first place. I mean, what difference does it make to Amtrak? Revenue wise.


----------



## TraneMan (May 3, 2014)

Will they honor this for a person who is traveling from EMY up to PDX, then stay the night and catch #28 back to MSP?


----------



## benale (May 3, 2014)

Good news. We are planning a trip next year involving the Coast Starlight and the Empire Builder. I will have enough points for a round trip in a roomette later this year. My question is will Guest Rewards still allow this stopover if the same day connections aren't resolved? Either way is fine,but I was wondering if this is only temporary, say for the next month or on a permanent basis?


----------



## tonys96 (May 3, 2014)

benale said:


> Good news. We are planning a trip next year involving the Coast Starlight and the Empire Builder. I will have enough points for a round trip in a roomette later this year. My question is will Guest Rewards still allow this stopover if the same day connections aren't resolved? Either way is fine,but I was wondering if this is only temporary, say for the next month or on a permanent basis?


It says "This exception would remain in effect until/unless the guaranteed connections are restored or modified"


----------



## pianocat (May 6, 2014)

"This exception would remain in effect until/unless the guaranteed connections are restored or modified."

When booking my August return on EB to CONO yesterday, the connection between an EB arrival to CHI at 3:55 and connecting to CONO at 8:05 IS published for my date on the website, AND the AGR agent booked it as a valid connection. Therefore, IF the EB is late [more likely, when!] the stay over in CHI isn't on my dime because it is showing as a published, acceptable routing at time of booking....right? Just wanting to make sure I have this straight!


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2014)

I'm amazed that it is published, but yes they should honor it.

If it's crucial that you're home on the day you plan to return, you may want to change your departure to the previous day so that when you're late, you're OK.

If you're fine with being a day late, no big deal.


----------



## pianocat (May 6, 2014)

I welcome being a day late....and knowing the 'track record' of the EB, I would be highly disappointed if it arrived on time  [i've built it into my overall vacation time, so no problem there] Thanks for confirming what I suspected already!


----------

